# Pinarello SP2 vs Specialized Roubaix



## josefebus (Aug 18, 2012)

*Pinarello FP2 vs Specialized Roubaix*

Hi All,

It's time for me to upgrade my Specialized Allez to a carbon bike!

I check my LBS and I can get a Pinarello FP2 with Rival for around $2,200. I looked in the internet there is not a lot info about the bike. It's really comfortable? Better that a Specialized Roubaix?

My main concern is the comfort, I plan to do several multi-day events and I want to finish as fresh as possible!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

The FP2 series is meant for beginning riders, supposedly. A Specialized Roubaix is the relaxed geometry carbon road bike. A Specialized Allez is more race geometry.

Did you like the geometry of the Allez? Then the Specialized Tarmac is the equivalent in race geometry with a carbon. 

The quality of the Tarmac carbon is higher than the Roubaix carbon. One reason the prices are a little higher.

If you can spend a little more on the Pina, a Quattro is a good buy, SRAM Force/Rival combo on sale for 3000.00. Race geometry. If not, check the information of the FP carefully. Not sure what the fit is, but you'd want to actually test ride before buying.

If it is the FP Due, then it is race. There is another, the FP3? Can't remember, and not sure of the geometry.

For the price difference, the frame carbon and design of the Quattro is much, much higher quality. Much more than 800.00 worth. I originally looked at a Due. Very happy I went a little higher and got a bike that blows away the FP Due.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

If your looking for value I would go for the FP Due with Shimano 105. Competitive Cyclist has them for $1960 now. The front shifting is much better and the crankset is noticeably stiffer for the Shimano version than the SRAM version. In my personal experience all Pinarello's are great bikes even the aluminum FP 1/Uno they don't import anymore!


----------

